
Show HN: Repotools – commands for the Git operations you perform most often - codetrotter
https://github.com/ctsrc/repotools
======
breck
Neat stuff! Have you thought about just implementing this as a bashrc file?
Here's a snippet from mine:

    
    
        alias gs="git status"
        alias ga="git add .; gs"
        alias gp="git push"

~~~
codetrotter
Hi, yes, all of these commands started life as just bash aliases a couple of
years back :) but keeping dotfiles in sync across different computers with
different operating systems got messy.

Then I created wrapping shell scripts and used symlinks from ~/bin/ to the git
repo they lived in. But still it was a bit messy and annoying to set up and
keep up to date.

For that reason I made them into commands. On top of that I added a sprinkle
of argument handling.

And now all is well and dandy.

